# Another DIY Egg Tumbler



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Based on some forum posts I made this egg tumbler for $4.50 worth of materials not counting the air pump, air line tubing, air stone, regulator, and media bag which I had in my supplies cabinet. It took a little fiddling to get it just right. The length of the top tube was critical to the amount of lift and I had to make it a bit longer after my first attempt. Also on the bottom PVC connector I drilled holes all the way around the perimeter to allow as much flow as possible while still being able to place it as low as possible in the tank. I then sat it on a flat rock to prevent the substrate from blocking it off. By using the PVC connectors I've noticed the other fish in the tank don't see the eggs and don't even bother with them. If I float the eggs higher in the tube they all come over looking for a meal. I think that's a plus over an all clear unit.

This is the tumbler unit









I routed the airline through a hole I drilled in the elbow. It helps keep the air stone in place









Finally I ran the air pump through an Air Tech regulator to be able to adjust the lift. The eggs move ever so gently on the bottom.









Materials list:
1- T12 Flourescent light tube cover
2- 1 1/4" PVC straight connectors
1- 1 1/4" PVC 90 degree elbow
1- Media bag (cut into 2" squares) for the screens
1- Air pump
1- Air Stone
1- Proper length of airline tubing
1- Zip tie
1- Bracket with two suction cups (from power head not in use)


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like it, in fact i'm going to copy your design, and make it myself


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I really like it, in fact i'm going to copy your design, and make it myself


I can't take credit for the design. I copied it too except for the intake holes at the bottom. My batch of eggs has been tumbling along nicely.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

My geophagus leucostictas are about to spawn for me for the first time, and I'm going to strip them as I really want a batch from them, and have been weighing my options, and this design I'm really fond of. So thank you for sharing. Its in-tank, sleek clean design, and super cheap.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I found that as the eggs were developing and became heavier a shorter bottom chamber was necessary. I shortened the bottom about 1" and all is well.

In this photo you can see a swimmer in the chamber.









Here is a good view of the shorter lower chamber.


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

What exactly do you use a egg tumbler for?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

To keep the eggs moving like they would in a mothers mouth. We use them to strip females so we can get the maximum number of fry out of the batch.


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

how do you strip female cichlids?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/breeding_list.php


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

OK, so do you strip the cichlid before or after the eggs have hatched? And what do you do after the eggs have hatched?


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Helloooo?


----------



## PreposterousFish (Jan 8, 2013)

Clive1 said:


> Helloooo?


Hi!

It's personal preference. Some wait until after they hatch other will strip the eggs.


----------



## Adamtc68 (Mar 31, 2013)

OP, could you post pics of how you set up your netting / your step by step? Going to attempt this as a project but I'm not sure of where to put the mesh in her pipe fittings.


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea. Would this work with blue johanni cichlids?


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Helloooo!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Clive1 said:


> Yea. Would this work with blue johanni cichlids?


Absolutely.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Adamtc68 said:


> OP, could you post pics of how you set up your netting / your step by step? Going to attempt this as a project but I'm not sure of where to put the mesh in her pipe fittings.


The netting goes at both ends of the clear tube and the PVC will hold it in place.


----------

